# Fish ID help



## J-Miles-21 (Sep 25, 2010)

I got these 2 from Sea King Aquatic today. He said they were Skates, but the white one looks like a ray to me...any help?


----------



## Chris S (Dec 19, 2007)

Wish I knew my skates and rays better, sorry I can't help.


----------



## bigfishy (Jun 19, 2009)

the first picture.. 

the ray in the right is a Torpedo marmorata, or called marbled electric ray

and

the second picture

it looks like a wash out Atlantic stingray


----------

